# Any one know where to report gmail errors?



## blodan (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi!

I have found a bug in gmail's verification of SPF records for IPv6 IPs, does anyone know where one can report these kind of things?

I have browsed around their help pages for some time now and can't find a single form to fill out about this so I am checking around if anyone knows where to do these kinds of reports 

Here is the error if anyone wants to know more about it:

```
Gmail's servers seem to fail to lookup the ipv6 (AAAA) record for the MX record of a domain

Lets say I have a TXT record stating "v=spf1 a mx -all" on domain example.com

DNS example for domain example.com:
@ AAAA 1111::2
@ A 1.1.1.1
@ MX 10 mail.example.com.
@ TXT "v=spf1 a mx -all"
mail AAAA 3333::5
mail A 3.3.3.3

Send a mail from 1111::2 gmail will validate as permitted ip
Send a mail from 3333::5 (MX AAAA record), gmail will deny the sender ip even though it's the ipv6 ip of the MX record
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2012)

blodan said:
			
		

> I have found a bug in gmails verification of SPF records for IPv6 IPs, does anyone know where one can report these kind of things?


http://support.google.com/mail/?hl=en


----------

